# How to -> TV capture cards...

## pnJunction

Has anyone gotten their TV capture cards to work under 1.2?  If yes, please tell us (newbies) the procedure.

Thank you

----------

## klieber

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/mini/BTTV.html

--kurt

----------

## pnJunction

Thank you.  I think this will help greatly.

----------

